# Postfix will nicht laufen



## N8Wolf (7. März 2011)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

ich habe ein System auf einem VServer aufgesetzt und dazu die Installationsanweisung "Perfect Server - ISPConfig auf Ubuntu 10.04" benutzt.

Nun habe ich das Problem, das Postfix nicht laufen will. Ich habe bereits 4 Stunden das Forum hier durchforstet und diverse Threads und Lösungshilfen zu diesem Thema gelesen und probiert. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber es will nicht. Vielleicht ist einer von euch so nett und mag mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen. 

In der mail.log steht:

```
Mar  7 12:15:01 vps4804 postfix/postqueue[30222]: warning: Mail system is down -- accessing queue directly
Mar  7 12:15:12 vps4804 postfix/master[32041]: fatal: bind 0.0.0.0 port 25: Address already in use
Mar  7 12:15:15 vps4804 postfix/postfix-script[32065]: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running
Mar  7 12:20:01 vps4804 postfix/postqueue[7546]: warning: Mail system is down -- accessing queue directly
Mar  7 12:25:01 vps4804 postfix/postqueue[15678]: warning: Mail system is down -- accessing queue directly
```
Die master.cf

```
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628       inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       -       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
#smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops
relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
    -o smtp_fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       -       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Recent Cyrus versions can use the existing "lmtp" master.cf entry.
#
# Specify in cyrus.conf:
#   lmtp    cmd="lmtpd -a" listen="localhost:lmtp" proto=tcp4
#
# Specify in main.cf one or more of the following:
#  mailbox_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#  virtual_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)
# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
#cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.
#
#old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix    -    n    n    -    2    pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}


amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1
```
und Netstat - tap liefert

```
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN      11404/amavisd (mast
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      10076/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.lo:submission *:*                     LISTEN      9260/sendmail: MTA:
tcp        0      0 *:http-alt              *:*                     LISTEN      3177/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      3177/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:tproxy                *:*                     LISTEN      3177/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      25792/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 vps4804.alfahost:domain *:*                     LISTEN      13380/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN      13380/named
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      7980/sshd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:953 *:*                     LISTEN      13380/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdom:smtp *:*                     LISTEN      9260/sendmail: MTA:
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      3177/apache2
tcp        0      0 vps4804.alfahosting:ssh ip-178-203-75-0.un:2076 ESTABLISHED 9583/sshd: root@not
tcp        0      0 vps4804.alfahosting:www ip-178-203-75-0.un:2281 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0    300 vps4804.alfahosting:ssh ip-178-203-75-0.un:2217 ESTABLISHED 10132/0
tcp        0      0 vps4804.alfahosting:ssh ip-178-203-75-0.un:2216 ESTABLISHED 10063/sshd: root@no
tcp        0      0 vps4804.alfahosting:ssh ip-178-203-75-0.un:2238 ESTABLISHED 19892/sshd: root@no
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imaps              [::]:*                  LISTEN      12238/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3s              [::]:*                  LISTEN      12267/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3               [::]:*                  LISTEN      12249/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imap2              [::]:*                  LISTEN      12221/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      25792/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp6       0      0 [::]:domain             [::]:*                  LISTEN      13380/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN      7980/sshd
tcp6       0      0 localhost:953           [::]:*                  LISTEN      13380/named
```
Ich hoffe einer von euch hat da eine rettende Idee!
Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke fürs lesen!


----------



## Till (7. März 2011)

Du hast bei Dir bereits sendmail laufen. Da man immer nur einen Mailserver zur gleichen Zeit laufen lassen kann, startet postfix nicht.

Die Lösung ist, sendmail zu stoppen und dann zu deinstallieren und danach postfix zu starten.


----------



## N8Wolf (7. März 2011)

Na super.... von Blindheit geschlagen.

Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## N8Wolf (7. März 2011)

OK.... ein weiteres Problem.

Sendmail ist nun weg und postfix läuft. Mailempfang ist kein Thema, aber raus geht jetzt nichts.

Zu finden ist lediglich in den Mail Warn Logs folgende Zeile:


```
Mar  7 13:20:43 vps4804 postfix/qmgr[30454]: warning: connect to transport private/smtp: No such file or directory
```


----------



## N8Wolf (7. März 2011)

OK... Fehler gefunden. Hab ich doch glatt was kaputt repariert! Nochmal vielen Dank!


----------

